# Call of Duty : Black Ops Discussion thread



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2010)

So who else is pumped for 9th November? Discuss this game here. I personally wouldn't mind it to be similar to Modern Warfare (I mean the gameplay mechanics, not the time line) with a few tweaks, I just want it to be longer.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh yeah...have seen the gameplay demo on xbox360....

one word: Awesome game......matches up with crysis in graphics....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 15, 2010)

You asked the only one you don't get. Don't expect it to be longer than 6-7 hours


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2010)

That's the problem with CoD games. Otherwise they are awesome.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 15, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> That's the problem with CoD games. Otherwise they are awesome.



The gameplay is damn awesome....i hope this game lasts at least 15 hrs as compare to the last part which i finished in 6.30 hrs.Too short!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 15, 2010)

15 hours? Even Action adventure games don't last that longer. Industry standard for a FPS game is somewhere between 8 and 9 hours. We would be extremely lucky if we manage to get 9 hours of campaign


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Oct 15, 2010)

i am sooooo eagerly waiting for this....CoD has always been my favourite millitary shooter.Hope this one lives upto its predecessors..


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2010)

abhidev said:


> The gameplay is damn awesome....i hope this game lasts at least 15 hrs as compare to the last part which i finished in 6.30 hrs.Too short!!!



its not prince of persia warrior within....
if they made it to 15hrs...then the game size will drastically increase to
20~25GB....then they have to lauch it either in blu-ray or 3* dual layer DVDs...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 16, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> its not prince of persia warrior within....
> if they made it to 15hrs...then the game size will drastically increase to
> 20~25GB....then they have to lauch it either in blu-ray or 3* dual layer DVDs...


The gameplay time does not determine the size of the game. If such was the case, then Borderlands & Fallout 3 should have been more than 1 Blu-Ray.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 16, 2010)

More time is just about scripting, voice work, i think


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The gameplay time does not determine the size of the game. If such was the case, then Borderlands & Fallout 3 should have been more than 1 Blu-Ray.



gameplay time in the sense....more levels...& not the time taken 2 complete
if dats the case then i will only move the character as toggle walk & not run & then lets c how long it takes 2 finish the level............


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 16, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> gameplay time in the sense....more levels...& not the time taken 2 complete
> if dats the case then i will only move the character as toggle walk & not run & then lets c how long it takes 2 finish the level............


I'm afraid, I don't follow. Do you mean more the number of levels, more the game size? You spoke about 15 hours game time drastically increasing the game size. What part didn't I understand? 

The game size varies depending on the amount of content the game contains, which could mean a lot of factors like audio quality, video bit-rate (cut-scenes), higher resolution data, texture data, character/weapon/environment models, multiple languages etc.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 16, 2010)

@karanth85 :- Did it ever occur to you that Warrior Within being a 15hr game comes in 3 CDs or a single DVD while Call of Duty MW being a 6hr game requires a Dual Layer DVD ?


----------



## abhidev (Oct 18, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> @karanth85 :- Did it ever occur to you that Warrior Within being a 15hr game comes in 3 CDs or a single DVD while Call of Duty MW being a 6hr game requires a Dual Layer DVD ?



hehhhee...well said....well i hv heard that the new COD is going to feature a gameplay of more than 1000hrs....correct me if m wrong...its gonna be super realistic....like it will kind of have a open world where u can walk around and chat around...


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The gameplay time does not determine the size of the game. If such was the case, then Borderlands & Fallout 3 should have been more than 1 Blu-Ray.



exactly.........


----------



## Piyush (Oct 18, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> gameplay time in the sense....more levels...& not the time taken 2 complete
> if dats the case then i will only move the character as toggle walk & not run & then lets c how long it takes 2 finish the level............



just play borderlands and u'll get the idea by yourself


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2010)

Psychosocial said:


> @karanth85 :- Did it ever occur to you that Warrior Within being a 15hr game comes in 3 CDs or a single DVD while Call of Duty MW being a 6hr game requires a Dual Layer DVD ?



WW is very old game....& it had lots of backtracking.......


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> The game size varies depending on the amount of content the game contains, which could mean a lot of factors like audio quality, video bit-rate (cut-scenes), higher resolution data, texture data, character/weapon/environment models, multiple languages etc.


i was getting 2 this part only....
more textures......
& there was one hack&slash game of 7DVDs....i dnt knw which


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 18, 2010)

Three words: Same ol' sh*te. I'm bored of the generic run-n-gun. I want action! Like BC2. With tanks, helis, chaos all over! 

I will "get" it, just like MoH.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 18, 2010)

MOH was decent. But if i have to make a choice between MW2, MOH. I will go with MW2 any day. I think you should reconsider thinking, geek


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 18, 2010)

And the game length and size will not always be directly proportional or Inversely. It depends upon the level design. One may design only few levels/maps/stages and can implement a game of 30hours at the same locations  by just adding modifiers, small effects to those levels. Others might just create numerous, stages, levels and may force us to play a 10 hour game in it.. by increasing the phase.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 18, 2010)

I personally stopped playing BFBC2 after the first 3 levels and on the other hand have completed the first MW about 6 times and MW2 3 times. And have spent hours playing MW MP. So it all boils down to choices. Am very excited for this game.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 18, 2010)

Hopefully this time the game would have longer SP Campaign.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 19, 2010)

Erm... I was talkin' 'bout MP. The SP, I still didn't complete MW2's story. It was just the same as BC2. That snowy level and the Brazilian level was great. Everything was too borin'.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 19, 2010)

same as BC2? MW2 came first, IIRC


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 19, 2010)

BFBC2 had a sucky campaign (*MY OPINION*) but MW and MW2 had fantastic SPs. Only short. Too short.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 20, 2010)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Three words: Same ol' sh*te. I'm bored of the generic run-n-gun. I want action! Like BC2. With tanks, helis, chaos all over!
> 
> I will "get" it, just like MoH.




If you are so "bored" of the game, why bother "getting" it?


----------



## ico (Oct 20, 2010)

Ignore him.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 20, 2010)

Problem is, then I will have to ignore many, many people in the Gamerz section. 

So many people are not only pirating the game, but discussing and dissing a game and acting all indignant as if they lost good money on the game.

It is cringe-worthy when someone on the forum nonchalantly says something like, "I am a BIG fan of the series... I will surely download it when the next one comes out!" or "I am super excited about getting the game....the download will be done in a few hours". Sheesh!


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 20, 2010)

ctrl_alt_del said:


> Problem is, then I will have to ignore many, many people in the Gamerz section.
> 
> So many people are not only pirating the game, but discussing and dissing a game and acting all indignant as if they lost good money on the game.
> 
> It is cringe-worthy when someone on the forum nonchalantly says something like, "I am a BIG fan of the series... I will surely download it when the next one comes out!" or "I am super excited about getting the game....the download will be done in a few hours". Sheesh!



just ctrl + alt + delete your emotions....


----------



## dinjo_jo (Oct 20, 2010)

Isn't this COD Black Ops discussion thread.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2010)

The single player campaign seems great.
and screw the multiplayer, really unbalanced.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 6, 2010)

^Yep. It's CoD alright. MW2 with aIW's better. 

Can't wait for BC2: Vietnam.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2010)

aIW!?..thats the same, with more idiots and hackers!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 7, 2010)

Thats because NGeek himself hacks


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 7, 2010)

yea.. he hacks himself.LOL


----------



## Shloeb (Nov 10, 2010)

Does Black Ops have dedicated servers for PC? Because I don't want my game to lag in MP.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 10, 2010)

Of course, it does. Else, it would have been a talk of the internet. Like it was with MW2.


----------



## Shloeb (Nov 10, 2010)

Just wanted to confirm. Thanks.  Then I'll buy it.

Ok. Thanks. Would jump into MP in a few days.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 10, 2010)

Take your decision after reading this article..

Black Ops Dedicated Servers Come With a Catch - PC News at IGN


----------



## Shloeb (Nov 10, 2010)

Then its better if we play on Hamachi.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 11, 2010)

Dam it! The PC version if messed up in ways I can't even begin to imagine. An imminent stutter is present in all the places and it's p*ssing me off. I have chucked it for now and moved onto the 360 copy, which seems to be way more stable (60 frames consistently) and looks almost the same. Screw you Treyarch for messing up the PC version!


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 11, 2010)

I will wait for the patch, but will play on PC only . I read the reviews mentioning the PC problem, I hope they release a patch before I get the game.


----------



## ico (Nov 11, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Take your decision after reading this article..
> 
> Black Ops Dedicated Servers Come With a Catch - PC News at IGN


hah...Games like Urban Terror rock in this case.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 11, 2010)

Guess what is Activison suggestion for the stuttering... 

"Close all your background applications and then run the game"

Whats next Activison? Defrag your HDD? Update graphic card drivers? Close antivirus applications? Make sure the power cord is properly inserted!?!?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 11, 2010)

Stutter? No! I just got the PC version. Now I'll have to get it for Xbox 360. This sucks!


----------



## quan chi (Nov 11, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> I will wait for the patch, but will play on PC only . I read the reviews mentioning the PC problem, I hope they release a patch before I get the game.


unfortunately as far as activision is concerned you can only wait.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 12, 2010)

^^ Its out


----------



## quan chi (Nov 12, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> ^^ Its out



lol yeah but is it effective.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 13, 2010)

Read on Kotaku that even though its stated as multiplayer patch, it improves on the singleplayer experience too.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 13, 2010)

I have just 5 more levels to go before I complete this game. Fantastic job on the voice acting, lip-sync and character model detailing. It's just the storyline which keep on repeating the same _cliché_ of Russian's getting hold of a "weapon of mass destruction" and Americans gear up to the rescue, HURRAH! Hasn't this been done like a gazillion times over now?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

Yes, Most of game purchases are from UK,US,AUS. All of them hate Russia. So, they make stories like this. Good thing that, In Russia,there aren't any political parties like the parties in India


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 13, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I have just 5 more levels to go before I complete this game. Fantastic job on the voice acting, lip-sync and character model detailing. It's just the storyline which keep on repeating the same _cliché_ of Russian's getting hold of a "weapon of mass destruction" and Americans gear up to the rescue, HURRAH! Hasn't this been done like a gazillion times over now?


Yes, the model detailing and voice acting is just brilliant. I completed it in 11 hours, uploaded the save games to other thread. Might get the new patch tomorrow, will like to play again without those freaking lags.
Anyway, MW2 remained my all time favorite.


vamsi_krishna said:


> Yes, Most of game purchases are from UK,US,AUS. All of them hate Russia. So, they make stories like this. Good thing that, In Russia,there aren't any political parties like the parties in India



You are darn right.


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2010)

Games are actually a very clever way of spreading propaganda.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 14, 2010)

ico said:


> Games are actually a very clever way of spreading propaganda.


Propaganda! You seem to like that thing.


----------



## quan chi (Nov 14, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> Read on Kotaku that even though its stated as multiplayer patch, it improves on the singleplayer experience too.



If you peep deeper you will observe that the effect is uneven.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 17, 2010)

Could any one help me is GTX 260 is enough to play @ full HD ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 17, 2010)

is the PC bug solved????


----------



## mayur gaikwad (Nov 17, 2010)

Its a buggy game.Made lot of search about game.But will buy it definitely.
Cause I love *COD*


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 18, 2010)

Its buggy but gr8 gameplay going to finish it


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 19, 2010)

never had any stutters or lags or whatever.....completed the game & i was really really impressed with it....its just as good as MW2..in fact even better at some points...


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 19, 2010)

^^ me too either got lag or Crash ! Gr8 game still going to end finishing the game


----------



## abhidev (Nov 19, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> never had any stutters or lags or whatever.....completed the game & i was really really impressed with it....its just as good as MW2..in fact even better at some points...



In how much time did u finish the game???


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 19, 2010)

abhidev said:


> In how much time did u finish the game???



y u r asking time for a game....u dnt have time 2 play games now or what..???

time main kya rakha hain......games ka exe double-click karo....aur Njoy karo...
nahi toh...uninstall.exe ko dbl-click karo...aur dismiss kardo.......


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 19, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> y u r asking time for a game....u dnt have time 2 play games now or what..???
> 
> time main kya rakha hain......games ka exe double-click karo....aur Njoy karo...
> nahi toh...uninstall.exe ko dbl-click karo...aur dismiss kardo.......



ha ha LoL



abhidev said:


> In how much time did u finish the game???



i played on regular difficulty & completed it within 8 hours. gonna play on veteran to see how long it lasts.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 19, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> y u r asking time for a game....u dnt have time 2 play games now or what..???
> 
> time main kya rakha hain......games ka exe double-click karo....aur Njoy karo...
> nahi toh...uninstall.exe ko dbl-click karo...aur dismiss kardo.......



Areee nahi yaar...just wanted to know if its longer than MW2...thats all. Hv u played that game?



himadri_sm said:


> ha ha LoL
> 
> 
> 
> i played on regular difficulty & completed it within 8 hours. gonna play on veteran to see how long it lasts.



oops....just an hour extra than MW2....shyaaaa

Hey also...do u think it will produce any lag on my config as i wasn't able to play Fifa11 and medal of honor due to huge lags and stuttering?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 19, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Areee nahi yaar...just wanted to know if its longer than MW2...thats all. Hv u played that game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my roommate played it on an hd 4850....& he had no problems whatsoever..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 19, 2010)

Dont talk about this Here about Piracy !!


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 19, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> Dont talk about this Here about Piracy !!



Okay, sorry my bad. Deleting post.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 20, 2010)

abhidev said:


> oops....just an hour extra than MW2....shyaaaa



if want 2 spend more time on a game then play MMORPG such WOW.....
or ORPG.....they r huge...mayb never-ending.....


or just wait for Fable 3 (PC)


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Nov 20, 2010)

guys i bought cod 7 black oops...
i played for couple of hours but i dint like it that much...
the graphics are awesome but the gameplay is boring...
but i all cod fans shld realy try it...

thrs 1 problem 
whenever i save and exit the game and start again 
thrs no option for resuming the game from last chkpoint.
i have to go to mission select start the whole mission again.
plszz help.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 20, 2010)

imrocking_since92 said:


> guys i bought cod 7 black oops...
> i played for couple of hours but i dint like it that much...
> the graphics are awesome but the gameplay is boring...
> but i all cod fans shld realy try it...
> ...



the resume option comes up after a few seconds...go back to the menu & then try again...it will be there..


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 20, 2010)

~ Completed the game ~



Spoiler



Not better ending underwater ending doesn't satisfy me


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2010)

^thanks for the spoiler


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 20, 2010)

I demand a ban for those who spoil games like that. No, I really do.


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2010)

The ending reminds me of another game:


Spoiler



Thats one of the bad endings in Silent Hill 2 too, where James commits suicide finally accepting the horrendous truth.


----------



## asingh (Nov 20, 2010)

I think one of the worst endings was F.E.A.R - 2.



Spoiler



Alma humping the Point Man


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

asingh said:


> I think one of the worst endings was F.E.A.R - 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the few Single player games I have played and I actually found it pretty cool.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2010)

the ending was wierd in FEAR 2. i gotta admit. But the gameplay was superb.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 20, 2010)

My bad i should have used Spoiler Tag , forgot abt it !


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

So, is this game worth Rs.3000?


Faun said:


> The ending reminds me of another game:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


When I had played the game, I had the Maria ending.


----------



## Joker (Nov 20, 2010)

*www.myconfinedspace.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/Carl-of-Duty-Black-Cops.jpg


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 20, 2010)

Graphics are nice ...... but i prefer  Mordern Warfare 2 over Black ops!


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2010)

ico said:


> So, is this game worth Rs.3000?
> 
> When I had played the game, I had the Maria ending.


:Cough Cough:

When did you play the game and what really get you in this game ?


----------



## ico (Nov 20, 2010)

Faun said:


> When did you play the game and what really get you in this game ?


Played a year ago.  A good game is a good game and I like good games. Character depth and soundtracks were excellent. Obviously, I'm not one of those Crysis 2! OMGWTFBBQ! types.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 20, 2010)

ico said:


> Played a year ago.  A good game is a good game and I like good games. Character depth and soundtracks were excellent. Obviously, I'm not one of those* Crysis 2! OMGWTFBBQ! types. *



hmmmm...someone should see this.


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Nov 20, 2010)

ico said:


> Played a year ago.  A good game is a good game and I like good games. Character depth and soundtracks were excellent. Obviously, I'm not one of those Crysis 2! OMGWTFBBQ! types.




Nice one ico ..... i am with you !


----------



## ico (Nov 21, 2010)

k, I've ordered Black Ops. Should be delivered by Monday. 


Faun said:


> what really get you in this game ?


an honest answer, when my girlfriend hadn't talked with me properly for a year. 



Dangerous Dave said:


> Nice one ico ..... i am with you !


Glad to know.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 21, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> if want 2 spend more time on a game then play MMORPG such WOW.....
> or ORPG.....they r huge...mayb never-ending.....
> 
> 
> or just wait for Fable 3 (PC)



What does MMORPG and ORPG mean??


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 22, 2010)

abhidev said:


> What does MMORPG and ORPG mean??



I guess its Massive Multiplayer Online Role Playing game.....

ORPG: Offline RPG....


----------



## ico (Nov 24, 2010)

Completed this game. Liked it.  But the story was a cliché.

I haven't played WAW and MW2, but CoD 4: MW was still much better than this.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 24, 2010)

Is there any lag fix for the game will be starting PC version in few days


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 24, 2010)

Anybody tried out the MP with bots?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 24, 2010)

dinjo_jo said:


> Is there any lag fix for the game will be starting PC version in few days



Patch/update1.1 is good Fix !


----------



## Whistler81 (Nov 25, 2010)

*Call of Duty: Black Ops|ATi Catalyst settings [Help].*

Guys i am on a ATi Radeon HD4350 1GB DDR2 Graphics Card and a 1600x900 display i have downloaded the latest drivers for the graphics card but i am finding the Black Ops game is not running smoothly.
Is there anything i can do with the settings in the Catalyst Manager to correct the graphics problem. The game doesn't hang but it appears to be moving slowly. Please help.


----------



## Goten (Nov 25, 2010)

I hate my laptop...Old....Lol

Peace:::::::


----------



## topgear (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Call of Duty: Black Ops|ATi Catalyst settings [Help].*



wildr.slimshady said:


> Guys i am on a ATi Radeon HD4350 1GB DDR2 Graphics Card and a 1600x900 display i have downloaded the latest drivers for the graphics card but i am finding the Black Ops game is not running smoothly.
> Is there anything i can do with the settings in the Catalyst Manager to correct the graphics problem. The game doesn't hang but it appears to be moving slowly. Please help.



lower the screen resolution ( even 800*600 ) and set graphical settings to low.

BTW, I've started playing Black Ops.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 25, 2010)

y is the name black ops.....????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 25, 2010)

I think black operations are those covert operations who's legitimacy and ethics are questionable. I don't know how it is related to this story, as i haven't played the game yet.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 25, 2010)

the patch didnt fix any problems for me


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes ,are there any graphics settings which needs to be changed which fixes the problem ?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 25, 2010)

@ topgear 

Welcome , its being a good game better than MW2 !



Spoiler



u'll like vietnam Mission nice graphics



@ wat resolution r u playing ??


----------



## ajai5777 (Nov 25, 2010)

Could anyone post some screens..?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 25, 2010)

I took a few when I was playing, @1680*1050.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 25, 2010)

...some more,


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2010)

^^nice


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ topgear
> 
> Welcome , its being a good game better than MW2 !
> 
> ...



good old 1280*1024!

I liked all the missions of this game and the game is not a resource hogger like BFBC2.

Now I'm going to neutralize Krevchenko - today is going to be his last day.

BTW, what kind of probs you guys are facing - I've just installed the game and installed the update patch after this and launched the game and everything is working smoothly only one little issue when I start the game I don't get the resume game option instantly - I've go back to the main menu, wait for a little bit and after that the resume option shows up.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 26, 2010)

topgear said:


> good old 1280*1024!
> 
> I liked all the missions of this game and the game is not a resource hogger like BFBC2.
> 
> ...



same here...i think this is to show that mason actually takes a while to recollect his memory..


----------



## abirthedevil (Nov 26, 2010)

same thing here, seen it on both my comps


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 27, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> same here...i think this is to show that mason actually takes a while to recollect his memory..


Wonderfully said.


----------



## topgear (Nov 27, 2010)

completed the game - now I'll play it in hard mode for more challenging combat experience.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 27, 2010)

topgear said:


> completed the game - now I'll play it in hard mode for more challenging combat experience.



i am currently playing it on veteran now....its not damn tough...but you've got to be patient...use cover & lean to shoot...don't rush or run & gun....you'll survive..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 28, 2010)

Started the game today. Not the singleplayer campaign but the multiplayer and it's a blast! Anyone else bought the original game? Jump in!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 28, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> i am currently playing it on veteran now....its not damn tough...but you've got to be patient...use cover & lean to shoot...don't rush or run & gun....you'll survive..



Looks like we are on the same boat. hard is too easy man. Veteran is for us.



SunnyChahal said:


> Started the game today. Not the singleplayer campaign but the multiplayer and it's a blast! Anyone else bought the original game? Jump in!



lemme verify your purchase.Gimme your steam username. last time you bc2 username was invalid


----------



## SunnyChahal (Nov 28, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> lemme verify your purchase.Gimme your steam username. last time you bc2 username was invalid



Not to be offensive or something, but you're acting like an idiot. I didn't buy Battlefield Bad Company 2 on Steam. And why do I have to answer to or verify with you. Ask ico, he's on my Steam friend's list.


----------



## asingh (Nov 28, 2010)

Started the SP campaign today. Loving it. Wanted to put up screen shots, but for some reason Image shack is acting up.

Here is the scaling though:
*img574.imageshack.us/img574/8392/codboscaling.png


----------



## ico (Nov 28, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> lemme verify your purchase.Gimme your steam username.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 29, 2010)

^^What the hell is that screen?


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 29, 2010)

@ ASingh

Wat happened Always monitoring urself in Temperatures ?? forgot to post the screens instead of the this !!


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> i am currently playing it on veteran now....its not damn tough...but you've got to be patient...use cover & lean to shoot...don't rush or run & gun....you'll survive..





jojothedragon said:


> Looks like we are on the same boat. hard is too easy man. Veteran is for us.
> 
> lemme verify your purchase.Gimme your steam username. last time you bc2 username was invalid



Ok - I will jump right into veteran mode - played using normal mode to get a grip on the story.


----------



## ico (Nov 29, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> ^^What the hell is that screen?


asingh has a HD 4890 crossfire setup and a Quad Core CPU.

That screenshot tells you that the game is scaling across every component.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2010)

I think COD-WaW was the toughest game of all time in COD series......


----------



## asingh (Nov 29, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> ^^What the hell is that screen?



As Ico mentioned, it is Rivatuner which monitors PC components and call tell various diagnostics.



damngoodman999 said:


> @ ASingh
> 
> Wat happened Always monitoring urself in Temperatures ?? forgot to post the screens instead of the this !!



Those are usage graphs....! Any ways here you go. :
*img838.imageshack.us/img838/8338/49146338.jpg
*img528.imageshack.us/img528/5898/93895490.jpg
*img6.imageshack.us/img6/4074/42191059l.jpg
*img839.imageshack.us/img839/4217/76268493.jpg
*img607.imageshack.us/img607/705/50831217.jpg
*img207.imageshack.us/img207/8123/66184629.jpg
*img560.imageshack.us/img560/9751/12896742.jpg


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 29, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Not to be offensive or something, but you're acting like an idiot. I didn't buy Battlefield Bad Company 2 on Steam. And why do I have to answer to or verify with you. Ask ico, he's on my Steam friend's list.



your steam id has no use in bc2. You gave me your in game nick and it was like invalid. So whats the case?


----------



## asingh (Nov 29, 2010)

^^
*Jojothedragon*, please take this offline or via PM with *Sunny*.

Thanks.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 29, 2010)

No one deserves a proof or deserve to be proved. So, stop fighting.. start gaming.


----------



## asingh (Nov 29, 2010)

I tried this, and all stuttering is gone, even with vsync OFF.

File:
config.cfg
config_mp.cfg

Changes to make:
seta r_multiGpu "1" [1 = multi GPU ; 0 = single GPU]
seta r_multithreaded_device "1" [1 = multi core; 0 = single core]
seta com_maxfps "150" (85 on standard config)

Do take a backup of all files before making the changes.


----------



## topgear (Nov 30, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> I think COD-WaW was the toughest game of all time in COD series......



for me CoD MW2 and BO ( part with the speedboat ) is the toughest.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2010)

topgear said:


> for me CoD WaW2 and BO is the toughest.



WaW2 released when.....???? is after or before MW2.....


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2010)

Was there a WaW2..?


----------



## abhidev (Nov 30, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> WaW2 released when.....???? is after or before MW2.....



Is there a second part of WAW????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 30, 2010)

LOL.. there isn't any World at War 2 game.

I think topgear made a typo there  See 'w' and '2' are very close.. it is easy to mess things up


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> LOL.. there isn't any World at War 2 game.
> 
> I think topgear made a typo there  See 'w' and '2' are very close.. it is easy to mess things up



yaah...it mayb a typo....coz he drives @topgear...speed....


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 30, 2010)

Does the fix which asingh has mentioned works well ? Will check that at night


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 30, 2010)

Just installed the game.. and to my surprise there weren't any stuttering issues. But the frame rates are LOW. Quite low actually.

And is this game a bit harder? I'm playing on veteran mode and am dying more times than I am supposed to


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Nov 30, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Just installed the game.. and to my surprise there weren't any stuttering issues. But the frame rates are LOW. Quite low actually.
> 
> And is this game a bit harder? I'm playing on veteran mode and am dying more times than I am supposed to



its difficulty is just a bit lower than WaW.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Nov 30, 2010)

What Resolution are you playing ? Full HD ? Does lowering Draw Distance reduces stuttering ?


----------



## quan chi (Nov 30, 2010)

I have finished waw at hardest difficulty and i think the enemy ai's were pretty weak there.Sometimes they wont shoot even if they hav spotted me from a distance.
For me waw is easier than mw2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 30, 2010)

1400x900,16xAA. Maxed out rest of the things. And getting ~35FPS. It will drop down to 25 some times. Not cool! And I don't recall seeing an option to adjust draw distance(I haven't updated the game yet).

@himdari, the catchy thing is.. I'm not getting any granades thrown at me when I am taking cover for extended period in one location. Where.. I used to get 2-3 frags thrown, in MW,MW2


----------



## asingh (Nov 30, 2010)

Guys..try the fix I have recommended. And then keep vsynx off. It should unlock the capped limit, and no more stuttering.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 30, 2010)

If stuttering in the sense.. Frame rate hitting zero for a brief moment... and picking up again. I am not facing any stuttering problems. But the Low FPS count is what bothering me. And, I've tried your recommendations.. It is still lags at times.. sometimes like 20FPS. I have to update the game now.

I'm on Vietnam level now, Except the obvious frames issue, I have  few complaints about the game. 

First.. its stupid friendly AI. They are constantly coming in my way when i am shooting. And they are yelling "watch your file" where i should be the one yelling "You are blocking my shots". And some times.. issues with cover, While I am standing at some place taking cover.. those idiots run towards me pushing me out of the cover leaving me open to take bullets(this was irritating and fun at the same time..LOL).

Second,saving system. While checkpoints are placed in a acceptable way, the way the game saved couple of my checkpoints are funny and irritating at the same time.. Once when a hot grenade was about to explode in 2 seconds or something.. and the other while I am almost dying taking bullets from enemies. 

And third, the difficulty. It is inconsistent. I'm playing in veteran mode. And AI is as foolish as in Recruit mode.. and some times they are damn though. I remember enemies throwing grenades when we are taking cover for long period at a single point.. but this time around grenades are replaced by enemies itself. They are rushing to me like I am a POP star or something.... some times even 2-3 enemies at once. And they do their regular job of busting my butt. While it is a nice idea to keep the players under the stress of survival.. it sometimes get on to my nerves. 

These are just small issues. The game is fun none the less.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> WaW2 released when.....???? is after or before MW2.....





asingh said:


> Was there a WaW2..?





abhidev said:


> Is there a second part of WAW????



No there's no WaW2. I meant to say MW2 in veteran mode 



vamsi_krishna said:


> LOL.. there isn't any World at War 2 game.
> 
> I think topgear made a typo there  See 'w' and '2' are very close.. it is easy to mess things up



you are right. that was a typo (corrected that )



KaranTh85 said:


> yaah...it mayb a typo....coz he drives @topgear...speed....



Back on Track now  

BTW, started playing CoD BO in veteran mode and killed the rogue double and now need to move to the airport for evac.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 1, 2010)

topgear said:


> Back on Track now



yeah man...drive slowly..& take care....


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2010)

Started the game last night and contrary to what people are saying, I didn't face any stuttering issues at all. It was all very smooth at 60FPS constant. Maybe due to some update as I bought it off Steam.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am playing it in 1280 x 720.It can also be run in 1600 X 900 but frames tend to drop at some heavy visuals. But in 720 its smooth and its smoother than MW2 for me.May be because of the core optimization I think.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm playing it on 1920x1200. No problems so far.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 1, 2010)

I patched the game today. It is working fine now. No hiccups.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 1, 2010)

Made it to vietnam somehow. Now stuck at a checkpoint. Its damn hard in Vetaran difficulty.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 1, 2010)

What's the point of playing on veteran mode when it's too tough?  I'm playing on hardened and it's fun. We play games for fun, remember?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 1, 2010)

Hardened was just too easy. I rarely die. So i switched to vetaran.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 1, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> What's the point of playing on veteran mode when it's too tough?  I'm playing on hardened and it's fun. We play games for fun, remember?



Some people find fun in bring the game down in teh hardest difficulty. What fun to you might not be necessarily be the fun to others.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 1, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Some people find fun in bring the game down in teh hardest difficulty. What fun to you might not be necessarily be the fun to others.


Well and what's the fun in not getting died after receiving some hell of bullets? Fun is needed as well as some minimum reality especially when you are playing COD. No offense to anyone.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 1, 2010)

Yeah I dont like to play levels over and over again.Thats why I play in Regular mode


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2010)

Completed the game last night. The story is very interesting, and overall the game is amazing. Probably the best in the CoD series.



Spoiler



You probably won't believe me but by the time I was half way into the game, I had started to suspect that Viktor Reznov was nothing but a figment of Mason's imagination. No one except Mason talked to or about Reznov and then the guy in the tunnel saying, "What the fu(k is wrong with you?" also pointed towards that.

One last thing, did Mason kill Kennedy? "Oswald has been compromised" and Mason's picture in the final footage suggested that.



If you haven't completed the game yet, don't read the spoilers. You game would be spoiled big time.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 2, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Completed the game last night. The story is very interesting, and overall the game is amazing. Probably the best in the CoD series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



yes, the final footage suggests that he killed kennedy, that the experiment was a success.a far fetched conclusion would be to think that mason was there to prevent someone else from assassinating kennedy but was too late & because of his presence, he is now a suspect.so now he has to find the killer, clear his name while trying to survive.bring on Black Ops 2.....oooppss, got carried away a bit...he he


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> yes, the final footage suggests that he killed kennedy, that the experiment was a success.a far fetched conclusion would be to think that mason was there to prevent someone else from assassinating kennedy but was too late & because of his presence, he is now a suspect.so now he has to find the killer, clear his name while trying to survive.bring on Black Ops 2.....oooppss, got carried away a bit...he he





Spoiler



I'm pretty sure that Mason killed Kennedy. Here's the conversation between Dragovich and Mason before Mason drowned him to death:

Mason: You tried to make me kill my own president!
Dragovich: Tried? 

What does that tell?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 2, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



yeah..i remember that.i know the game suggests that mason killed kennedy.thats why i called my theory far fetched.maybe i want mason to be the hero, who overcomes his programming. anyway, i know that is not the case.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Dec 2, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> yeah..i remember that.i know the game suggests that mason killed kennedy.thats why i called my theory far fetched.maybe i want mason to be the hero, who overcomes his programming. anyway, i know that is not the case.





Spoiler



Well, he was there at the time of Kennedy's assassination but that doesn't mean he killed him. Oswald might have been the real killer and he might just have been his accomplice under the brainwash. Man even I want a Black Ops 2! John 'Soap' MacTavish still kicks Alex Mason's ass any day though.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Dec 2, 2010)

SunnyChahal said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he was there at the time of Kennedy's assassination but that doesn't mean he killed him. Oswald might have been the real killer and he might just have been his accomplice under the brainwash. Man even I want a Black Ops 2! John 'Soap' MacTavish still kicks Alex Mason's ass any day though.



Soap's the best.


----------



## lingo (Dec 3, 2010)

Completed the game this morning. And Let me tell you, It is extremely scripted. That is my only complaint. Except that, game is good.


@himadri, sunny,



Spoiler



I think meason killed Kennedy. Coz, when he confronts "Dragovich" in final part of the game, Meason tells "You made me try to kill my president", then Dragovich laughs and tells "Tried..." So, i think Meason assassinated JFK.


----------



## asingh (Dec 6, 2010)

Just landed in 'Nam. Feel like Apocolypse Now..!


----------



## abhidev (Dec 6, 2010)

asingh said:


> I tried this, and all stuttering is gone, even with vsync OFF.
> 
> File:
> config.cfg
> ...



Where are these files located....and does it help???


----------



## asingh (Dec 6, 2010)

It is in the Players folder.

H:\Program Files (x86)\Activision\Call of Duty - Black Ops\players

Yes, it helps. Just make a back up of the files.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 6, 2010)

asingh said:


> It is in the Players folder.
> 
> H:\Program Files (x86)\Activision\Call of Duty - Black Ops\players
> 
> Yes, it helps. Just make a back up of the files.



thanx...i'll try it out today


----------



## Piyush (Dec 6, 2010)

was there any significant improvement in performance after patching the game with 1st version?


----------



## topgear (Dec 7, 2010)

yep, lagging issue was fixed for many with the first update and I've began the game only after the 1st update was released.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 7, 2010)

topgear said:


> yep, lagging issue was fixed for many with the first update and I've began the game only after the 1st update was released.



Hey can you post the first patch download link....


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey can you post the first patch download link....



best way is to go the games official site...
alternate way is google or fileplanet.com or gamespot.com or 
softpedia.com


----------



## abhidev (Dec 7, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> best way is to go the games official site...
> alternate way is google or fileplanet.com or gamespot.com or
> softpedia.com



Couldn't find any patch for black ops


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 7, 2010)

^^R u experiencing any problem/bugs while playing COD-black ops????


----------



## abhidev (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes lot of lag....


----------



## topgear (Dec 8, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey can you post the first patch download link....



if you have legit version get it through steam.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Hey can you post the first patch download link....



Sadly, the only LEGIT AND LEGAL way to update the game is through steam. 

No other LEGIT website is hosting the patch.


----------



## ajai5777 (Dec 8, 2010)

Completed the campaign.It was heavily loaded; its getting better and better in every release.The story,missions,locations,graphics and all were good.The only thing I missed was dogs  yeah the fvckin dogs..I was expecting them in atleast one level.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2010)

Actually, I saw a pooch in one level. I don't remember the level name, but it came out barking with the bad dude. I shot it immediately. I don't even know if it is supposed to attack me! Never saw one again.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 8, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Actually, I saw a pooch in one level. I don't remember the level name, but it came out barking with the bad dude. I shot it immediately. I don't even know if it is supposed to attack me! Never saw one again.



bcoz it was the only pooch available....& u killed it...so no encounter again..


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> bcoz it was the only pooch available....& u killed it...so no encounter again..



If i knew it is the only pooch available, i would have played with it for a while. Bad luck.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2010)

Have u guys have played the zombie mode (which was also in COD WaW) in Black Ops
if yes the post ur survived levels & high scores....


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2010)

^^ I've played it once and survived 3 rounds . Have not tried it anymore.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ I've played it once and survived 3 rounds . Have not tried it anymore.



only 3 rounds...is it better than Zombie Mode of COD:WaW coz i liked it before...
& i survived 10Levels with 10,500 score & 160Kills......


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Dec 22, 2010)

OK! So the latest patch did the trick and all the stuttering issue finally went off. Too bad I have already completed the game though, would have been great to have played it on the PC. I guess I'll try out some co-op Zombie action with me friends.


----------



## quan chi (Dec 23, 2010)

Completed black ops.Well to be honest i think Infinity ward still wins for the gameplay factor.

Black ops no wonder was excellent too but i think more emphasis here was given on the cinematic style and story telling which is indeed marvelous.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 23, 2010)

^^thats why this one totally rocked!!


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 25, 2010)

Awesome gameplay man, enthralling story


----------



## Lord073 (Dec 28, 2010)

At present m playin CoD: Black Ops single player (for the 2nd time as I already finished it once) at highest settings @1600*900 res. The whole game runs smoothly @60 fps but sometimes there is an occasional lag for a couple of seconds and then again it runs normally. What could be the reason for this? I also tried lowering the gfx settings nd resolution but the lag still exists. Has it something to do with my config? U can check my config from my signature(everything is at stock clocks). PLEASE HELP.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 28, 2010)

Apply the latest patch.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 28, 2010)

Finished Black ops in 12hrs (overnight). & now almost finished NFS HP 2010.

specially liked the rooftop chase (with the Nova6 scientist) & the tunnels (VietCong). too much cinematic. i would like a couple of extra missions.

specially disliked that chopper attack. hard to fight one enemy gunship, here you are asked fight 2. the controls messed everything.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Dec 28, 2010)

in all the COD series Black Ops was the crappiest ........... very much a disappointment as a game..........finished just little above 6 hrs...........

only hope is left with Crysis 2


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*



KaranTh85 said:


> Q:Is internet connection required to play the zombie level?



no. not needed.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

^^ How to do it sam? I am not able to play the zombie level right away.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*



vickybat said:


> ^^ How to do it sam? I am not able to play the zombie level right away.



isn't there a SOLO mode? I played solo mode.


----------



## asingh (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

Zombie is online.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

We can play zombie on LAN or online. But with a outside patch, one can play offline too.


@vickybat, patch.


----------



## asingh (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

^^
Anything can be done via external patches...!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*



Sam.Shab said:


> no. not needed.


but when i select the zombies from main menu i get this error:

"The Call of duty black ops server is not available this time.Please 
Try again later or visit *blackops......" 

currently playing COD black ops---> DOA mode (its fun)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Game You are Currently Addicted to*

I wonder why mods are allowing the "external patch" zombie mode LAN in COD BO discussion.
This seriously ain;t legal.


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2011)

@ *jojothedragon* - if you own a legit copy there's nothing wrong about it - it's just a mod anyway.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 28, 2011)

anybody completed the "FIVE"......its damm tough.....


----------



## Lord073 (Jan 30, 2011)

Guys, m facing a weird problem in black ops. Previously I was playin the game with 16x AA but now after installing a patch, named update 4 or something like that, I can't set AA to 16x anymore (8x is max available). Another problem that m facing is that each time a level loads, a black screen appears for a couple of seconds with something like 'shader warming' written (in red colour) in the lower left side of the screen. I don't have any idea whether this is normal or not...any help would be appreciated...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 30, 2011)

Lord073 said:


> Guys, m facing a weird problem in black ops. Previously I was playin the game with 16x AA but now after installing a patch, named update 4 or something like that, I can't set AA to 16x anymore (8x is max available). Another problem that m facing is that each time a level loads, a black screen appears for a couple of seconds with something like 'shader warming' written (in red colour) in the lower left side of the screen. I don't have any idea whether this is normal or not...any help would be appreciated...



That AA issue- if i'm right you are limited to 8x unless you have dual gpu.
And "shader warming" is a process by which the game elements are pre-cached in order to reduce stuttering. Its normal. However you can disable it in options menu.


----------



## Lord073 (Jan 30, 2011)

^^But I was able to set the AA to 16x before installing the patch with the same gpu that m havin now.


----------



## topgear (Jan 31, 2011)

Use updated gpu driver/directx etc.

Some patches comes with issues rather than fix some bugs - so the thumb rule is if you don't face any kind of issue with a game don't update it - If it ain't broke, don't fix it
Update only if necessary.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 31, 2011)

Finally finished the 'Nam mission.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 2, 2011)

Now in Viet Congo.
Reznov is the Cpt Price of BO. EpiC!


----------



## d3p (Feb 21, 2011)

Anyway Sam Worthington [Voiced for Alex Mason] rules.

Wanna see Jason Statham Doing the same for next COD series.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 24, 2011)

Recently completed COD:MW2

now i can say...

COD:blackops >> COD:MW >> COD:MW2


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

Guys, I have just bought Call of Duty- Black Ops. Will be posting experience very soon.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 6, 2011)

^ oh boy you have committed a grave mistake............. its the most crappy in cod series........


----------



## gameranand (Apr 6, 2011)

azaad_shri75 said:
			
		

> oh boy you have committed a grave mistake............. its the most crappy in cod series........


+1.
I liked all the games made by infinity ward but Triyach studios made the worst COD ever made IMO.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2011)

azaad I think you're right.
i cant get game to start no matter what. Intro video works but it gets stuck at 'Press any key' screen. A busy sign of mouse points up and I cant get past it. Damn.
Any patches anyone?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2011)

I heard a news about its patch through steam but I didn't succeed to get one. Try for yourself and if you find one also tell me.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2011)

I think you guys are right. My game ha an catastrophic error.

The intro video works fine. The game just freezes in the "Press any key" screen...

Searched the web a lot..coulnt find any worthy solution..

anyone can give me links that has a patch for solving this?


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yea Even I was playing this last Sunday for the first time. Went till level 6/7 at a stretch. AFter that, never even opened the game. Even the Medal of Honor 2010 was better than this. At least the story was nice. 

@tech freak. 

Well I can suggest you something.  Download a program known as *3danalyzer*:-

*www.filetransit.com/download.php?

Install it. then open it. select the game shortcut of black ops from inside the software. 

Then select the checkbox through which you can *force the game to run in windowed mode*. (its in the performance option of 3d analyzer)

Then Run the game and see if it works. If it does, go under game settings>graphics and change the resolution to something lower. 

This thing worked for me for many other games. Try it and see.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Well I can suggest you something.  Download a program known as *3danalyzer*:-
> 
> *www.filetransit.com/download.php?
> 
> ...



Please abstain from suggesting this. 
3DAnalyze is only for old systems with Intel onboard graphics.
It works with my config because I have old Intel IGP but that's it. 3DAnalyze only emulates four GFX cards...and none of them are enough to run Black Ops...or any other newer game.
People having discete GPU won't need this. And techfreak's problem lies in his CPU. Its a Celeron.

Moreover, 3DAnalyze does not emulate SM 3.0 which is needed for today's games to run. So please do not suggest this or any other similar programs (like Swiftshader).


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2011)

^^ no lock man...same problem...game just freezes in that screen


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ no lock man...same problem...game just freezes in that screen



what GPU do you have??? and read my post above...


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:
			
		

> Its a Celeron.


You're right. 
But in motherboard manual it says it supports upto quad cores but when I went to a shol for upgrade to a dual core...PC didnt poot...only a black screen came...why is it so?



> what GPU do you have???


 Palit 9500 GT 1 GB


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> You're right.
> But in motherboard manual it says it supports upto quad cores but when I went to a shol for upgrade to a dual core...PC didnt poot...only a black screen came...why is it so?



Maybe a BIOS update is needed.



thetechfreak said:


> Palit 9500 GT 1 GB



The GPU is enuff to run Black Ops..at medium settings.


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 7, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Please abstain from suggesting this.
> 3DAnalyze is only for old systems with Intel onboard graphics.
> It works with my config because I have old Intel IGP but that's it. 3DAnalyze only emulates four GFX cards...and none of them are enough to run Black Ops...or any other newer game.
> People having discete GPU won't need this. And techfreak's problem lies in his CPU. Its a Celeron.
> ...




Sorry I was un aware of that. But I had some problems with resolution settings with a game (Split Second Velocity). The game was starting in such a resolution 1366*1024 that my monitor couldn't support. So the game was freezing. But this software solved the problem. So I thought similar problems might exist here.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Sorry I was un aware of that. But I had some problems with resolution settings with a game (Split Second Velocity). The game was starting in such a resolution 1366*1024 that my monitor couldn't support. So the game was freezing. But this software solved the problem. So I thought similar problems might exist here.



Apologies if I was too harsh. 

But now you know better about hardware-emulation softwares. 
I have many games..POP4, Civ5, COD2, DiRT2, etc. but they won't run. Because of hardware issue...no GPU. 3DAnalyze doesn't solve that. I only play NFSMW at max settings using 3DAnalyze... it looks really awesome...


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Palit 9500 GT 1 GB





Your card is hell better than mine. I can play the game in medium settings at 1366*768 with 20 fps avg.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

soumo27 said:


> Your card is hell better than mine. I can play the game in medium settings at 1366*768 with 20 fps avg.



See? His problem is CPU. Needs a quad core...or a dual core minimum...


----------



## soumo27 (Apr 7, 2011)

^^

Yea dats true.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2011)

Maybe thats also problem with me. I have 5770 and a lame CPU E4400 so the goddamn game just don't rum at optimum fps to make it playable. So i left the game and moved on to other games which are better than this.


----------



## healerneil (Apr 7, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> See? His problem is CPU. Needs a quad core...or a dual core minimum...



Without a doubt.But even with using multi core cpus game faces serious performance issues..for one, the irritating stuttering in relatively quiet ambiences with neither the cpu nor the ram utilisation reaching choking proportions. Myriads of tweaks and patches and still the problem remains.
The story is awesome, no two words about it...especially the sting in the tail at the end..left me aghast , very plausible!But the implementation needed to be better.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

healerneil said:


> Without a doubt.But even with using multi core cpus game faces serious performance issues..for one, the irritating stuttering in relatively quiet ambiences with neither the cpu nor the ram utilisation reaching choking proportions. Myriads of tweaks and patches and still the problem remains.
> The story is awesome, no two words about it...especially the sting in the tail at the end..left me aghast , very plausible!But the implementation needed to be better.





gameranand said:


> Maybe thats also problem with me. I have 5770 and a lame CPU E4400 so the goddamn game just don't rum at optimum fps to make it playable. So i left the game and moved on to other games which are better than this.



Yes, Treyarch should've learnt the ABC's of coding before making this. Horrible coding cost Black Ops its supposedly _okay_ storyline.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2011)

I still can't understand why the hell on earth Activision gave this game to Treyarch. I mean games from Infinity ward were running damn good on my PC with full detail and needless to say that their graphics were damn impressive and IMO better than Black ops itself.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 7, 2011)

techfreak: update the game.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 7, 2011)

@techfreak: Uninstall that crap (game).


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2011)

ok guys, I got news.

It suddnly clicked my mind that my laptop has dual core proccy.
at the helicopter crash mission now.



The game is good,and quite violent too .
Played it till couple of hours back and whether everyone likes it or not missions are quite good(not awesome)

My favorite mission upto now is Dr. Clarke mission. Man loved shooting in urban jungle.

Vietnamese mission's are great. This helicopter mission is great.

Will post updates later.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 7, 2011)

^glad u liked the game because i didn't find it any bad!

its a good game in my opinion!

BTW at what settings are you running the game?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> ok guys, I got news.
> 
> It suddnly clicked my mind that my laptop has dual core proccy.
> at the helicopter crash mission now.
> ...



Excellent. 

Post some pics...and try.._try_ to post gameplay videos...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2011)

thetecjfreak said:
			
		

> It suddnly clicked my mind that my laptop has dual core proccy.
> at the helicopter crash mission now.


So you are playing this on your laptop at high settings???


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

gameranand said:


> So you are playing this on your laptop at high settings???



Prolly low-med settings...


----------



## gameranand (Apr 7, 2011)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> Prolly low-med settings...


Where is fun in that.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah Gaurav, playing in low-med settings.

Gamerandand I am feeling great just playing like this.
Got it for storyline,which is great.

At the mission where Bowman's head is split open by a stick(Is he dead? I think he is)

Then the 'Game of death' is played between me and Woods. The recovery we made is just awesome. Gotta hand it to Mason.

Stopped playing there. I have a feeling the end is near. Eyes are hurting pretty bad.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 7, 2011)

^ In this mission Woods will die while trying to kill Kravchenko and sacrifices himself to save Mason from the grenade blast! 

But some you tube videos shows that he survived!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

Just completed this game.

Nice story. 

This numbers thing was very confusing. The developers have done a good job in keeping us interested(ok at times got bored as well)

The emphasis in Dregovich and Nova 6 really made me want to kill him. I feel the ending should have been better like there should have been a sequence where Mason and his partner's were given a bravery badge.

Particularly liked the moment Mason says'I know where it is.....' that moment just felt just awesome.

Nothing in the game is shown clearly. Everything is kept in suspense. Liked that too.
I found the Helicopter fighting in last mission and im a mission before it the hardest part of game.


But still confused in a few things-
1) Who killed Steiner, Reznov or Mason?
Was left pretty confused after we fought through Nova 6 and saw Mason call himself-Reznov
2) Does Wood's actually die when he fall down fighting?


Also the ending sequence was great. It showed that numbers corresponded to death of JFK.
Nice thinking. 
3) Was that Mason in the picture where Kennedy is standing between group of people?

Loved playing this game. Kept me thinking at all times.
Although I felt game was a little too fast paced at times.


Got my money's worth


----------



## himangshu (Apr 8, 2011)

^1. Mason killed Stiener.
2. Woods is still alive. Go to youtube an search for Black Ops Woods survived. See the videos, they show that Woods is still alive.
3. Mason is shown among the crowd and i think he killed JFK. If u hear the last lines carefully then u will understand.

My rating to this game would be 8/10


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 8, 2011)

himangshu said:
			
		

> ^1. Mason killed Stiener.


 I dont think so. We had such a huge fight and he helped us all along.

Reznov was with us everywhere. Any fight he was there.

Or maybe he was in the mind of Mason.



Yeah, I am pretty sure Mason killed the president. That was after the assault on the ship right?

Pretty gruelling game loved overall experience. And especially those heart stopping moments. They were awesome.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> *I dont think so. We had such a huge fight and he helped us all along.
> 
> Reznov was with us everywhere. Any fight he was there.
> 
> ...



Reznov was just in the mind of Mason. Mason killed Stiener as Reznov programmed Mason to kill Dragovich, Stiener and Kravchenko.

And before the last mission Hudson says this 

Yup the game is great.


----------



## Aj12 (Apr 9, 2011)

Guys of late the servers with the lowest latency that shows up in the server browser is not below 340!! and those servers are full!!!
when i got the game i could play on servers with a latency of 260..
but now i cant connect or the ping is too high and i get kicked!
Any Suggestions???
i have a bsnl home ul 750 plan with the supplied modem..
should i open the routers nat or something ?? because only about 20 servers of the total servers online show up...
Please help


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

Removed. Do the below please.


Btw, please check your speed and ping here- Speedtest.net - The Global Broadband Speed Test and post the results here.


----------



## topgear (Apr 10, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> are you running the original version of the game? I dont think you are.



Don't ask such questions 

Read this : *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/138223-gentlemans-guide-posting-section.html


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 10, 2011)

Aj12 said:


> Guys of late the servers with the lowest latency that shows up in the server browser is not below 340!! and those servers are full!!!
> when i got the game i could play on servers with a latency of 260..
> but now i cant connect or the ping is too high and i get kicked!
> Any Suggestions???
> ...



Its not your fault mate. There are no Indian servers for COD BO, so high ping for all servers in normal with BSNL setup. I got a BSNL 750ul setup myself and the pings are same as the above.
If you want playable pings , you will have to move over to Airtel or MTNL.

And make sure Steam and the multiplayer exe of CODBO are on the trusted apps list of your firewall.


----------



## Aj12 (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 15, 2011)

Finally finished the game after 2-3 months.

Gameplay: Well, its typical COD, so yeah it was good. A huge collection of modded weapons kept the gun fights interesting. And not to forget the action sequences, amazing..made the game feel like a movie.

Sound: Adrenalin pumping music. Simply superb. Its will set your mood to Pawning more and more..i love the blood lust. I even started bunking my head sometimes. 

Grafics: Meh! Not top-notch but acceptable.

Story: Epic, especially the story telling part. Mind blowing.

Overall: 9/10(excluding MP part)


----------



## d3p (Apr 15, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> *Finally finished the game after 2-3 months.*



*What are you talking about ?? Are you playing the game or mugging up the dialogues ?*

just kidding dude....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 15, 2011)

No 

I lost my savefiles during a system reinstall, then there were bugs,, etc etc.


----------



## d3p (Apr 15, 2011)

as mentioned just kidding dude....


----------



## rohit18rs (Apr 21, 2011)

COD's campaign story length is very small.. Well I heard that they were making modern warfare 3.. Wish we get a good long campaign in that..


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

rohit18rs said:
			
		

> COD's campaign story length is very small.. Well I heard that they were making modern warfare 3.. Wish we get a good long campaign in that..


Most probably we won't. You can say its a trademark of Activision to make a very small single player campaign.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 21, 2011)

^ Thats not the thing with Activision. Its FPS market. Most of the FPS games will end at an 8 Hour mark. Most of the FPS games these days (especially military shooters) are providing even less time. They say... " a short fantastic campaign is always better than lengthy good campaign". I don't know how many of gamers really agree with this principle.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

^^ Well I am the one who disagree with this principle. And when they say short fantastic campaign and release the game with bugs then you know the experience is kinda bitter than fantastic. hehe.


----------



## d3p (Apr 21, 2011)

Guys, try multiplayer section of COD & play it online if you think you are the *ONE*.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

all these new military shooters are just dumbing down the genre and its affecting all the new FPSs. They just throw in a single player so that no one says there is none and just focus on MP. I am not saying i don't like CoD but all i'm saying is, these type of FPS should not affect other FPSs but they will cause all developers want money. screwing up of crysis in crysis 2 is the best example, crysis 2 is a good game but it lost its strongest points from crysis. I just hope HL doesn't get affected and i am pretty darn sure it won't


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah I have tried MP and its very good but I want single player experience to be more entertaining rather than just a formality.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Apr 21, 2011)

^^
+1 
MP is all good, but we want SP too. not just a 5 hour practice for MP.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 22, 2011)

Storylines of fps seem to be worsening by the day.
Didnt like Black ops story 100% but liked it 90%

But Crysis 2? 
wasnt able to connect with charecter,story.
You can call Crysis 2 story a proper formality of the MP.


----------



## asingh (Apr 22, 2011)

^^
Did not like the BO cut scenes.


----------



## gameranand (May 20, 2011)

*Black Ops: Escalation DLC dated for PC*
But still no word on PS3 version.


----------

